# Project #8 - m_class2g's stand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Another project I will be starting this weekend. It is a double stacker stand for 2 40g tanks. Here's a pic of the design.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cant wait to see it come to life!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> cant wait to see it come to life!


Thanks, should have something to show by the end of the weekend.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Thanks, should have something to show by the end of the weekend.


looks good to me! thank you!

cant wait to get the stand!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got the stand constructed this weekend. Would have had the sanding all finished and the first coat of primer on if the belt on my belt sander hadn't snapped. All stores were closed by then as well. Anyways, here's some pictures of the progress so far.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good! cant wait to get it home!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will the bottom be solid or just perimeter support?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> looking good! cant wait to get it home!


Thanks, it will look really good once I start to paint it.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Will the bottom be solid or just perimeter support?


Bottom will be just perimeter support, same as top shelf. There are angle supports under each shelf at the four corners for extra support.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i got my stand today! just setup the top 40 gal tank. bottom tank will be used as quarantine. thanks again!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...looks really good. Nice setup.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Mike. It looks good.

Here are a few shots I took.


















And with the panel for closing off the lower tank space if not in use:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel you did a awesome job on this stand for Mike...
Looks great.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Adrian. It was a fun one.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe another project for you soon for my big tank =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it Mike.


----------

